# GUY HARVEY SAYS DONT EAT RED SNAPPER



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN (Oct 3, 2007)

http://guyharveysislandshop.wordpress.com/2007/10/11/guy-harveys-island-grill-makes-a-difference/

Seems like Guy Harvey thinks there are no RED SNAPPER either


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN (Oct 3, 2007)

Let?s talk about the fish NOT to eat:<UL><LI>Chilean Seabass/Toothfish <LI>Cod Atlantic <LI>Crab: _King_ (imported) <LI>Flounders, Soles: (_Atlantic_) <LI>Groupers <LI>Halibut: _Atlantic_ <LI>Lobster Spiny (_Caribbean _imported) <LI>Marlin <LI>Monkfish <LI>Orange Roughy <LI>Rockfish: (_Pacific_) <LI>Salmon (farmed including _Atlantic_) <LI>Scallops: Sea (_Mid-Atlantic_) <LI>Sharks <LI>Shrimp (imported farmed or wild) <LI>Snapper: Red <LI>Sturgeon, Caviar (imported wild) <LI>Swordfish <LI>Tilefish <LI>Tuna: Albacore, Bigeye, Yellowfin </LI>[/list]

Avoid these fish at least for now. These fish to avoid, come from sources that are over-fished or caught or farmed in ways that harm other marine-life or the environment.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

:moon to Guy Harvey! What a political puppet:moon And to his Arc dehooker:moon


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

i agree with some of the things on his dont eat list


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

:Flipbird Guy Harvey 

I'll never buy another Guy Harvey shirt, screw him. 

Hey Paul, did you get myPM about the donation check? I'm fishing with Skip tomorrow, so I'll be out at the Marina.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

> *JLMass (3/24/2008)*i agree with some of the things on his dont eat list


Like what? They all seem mighty tasty to me:hungry and not to extinct. See what ya done Paul,started another arguement:bowdown


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

sailfish isnt on his "do not eat" list. do you think he believes it's ok to eat them?

and he didnt have mahi on the "oke to eat" list. and they reproduce and grow so fast that im sure they cant be overfished like some of the other species are...


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry Dan I just didnt think it was to helpful of him to put that out there. I dont think the fisherman in ORANGE BEACH are going to be that happy about it either since he is going to open a grill up over there.


----------



## tidefanjam (Oct 2, 2007)

He has Albacore on both lists can't decide i guess.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats okay Paul. I don't expect Guy to come down here and save us either. Your doin a good job man and don't you forget it:bowdown


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Who cares what he says :nonono


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Who's Guy Harvey? 

Is'nt he the President of PETA?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Flood this site with your disapproval comments.



http://guyharveysislandshop.wordpress.com/guy-harvey-apperarances/#comment-7


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

What are they gonna grill? Catfish?


----------



## Atwood (Feb 12, 2008)

OK..newbie question..who is Guy Harvey??


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

There are more than enough red snapper in our area, but I don't think that's true every where, I could be wrong not sure but I know we have a TON around here. Guy Harvey is not saying this about rec. anglers he's saying don't eat commercially harvested fish. Some of the species he's naming and talking about are being raped in places around the world, killing many other species as a bycatch. He's seen alot of this w/ his own eyes, and I think he has a right to state his opinion. You don't have to listen to it, but I sure as hell am not gonna eat most of the fish on his list if me or someone I know didn't catch it, and I knew that before I ever saw this topic. MOST, not all but most commercial fishermen and I'm not talking about charters are rapists and only care about making a buck. Shrimpers kill a ton of snapper also which I'm sure is why their on his list. Florida Sportsman had a very similar list which stated they're taking fish that should have been allocated to rec. anglers and when you buy these fish your supporting them. They gave you their opinions and you make a decision on your own.


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

> *bonita dan (3/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *JLMass (3/24/2008)*i agree with some of the things on his dont eat list
> ...




im sorry i care about the north atlantic cod which was almost fished to extinction or the fact i dont support the practice of shark finning which takes millions of sharks for there fins then there thrown back still alive just to "drown" as they sink to the bottom of the ocean. and dont think im some peta loving hippie i would rather see the allotment of dolphin hunting manily to control there population due to the decline of large sharks that feed on them







and dont belittle me for my opinon for i didnt go after yours' look outside the box for once :baby


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

The ONLY problem I see is HE HAS SEA SCALLOPS, SHRIMPAND YELLOWFIN TUNA on the menu. :banghead

Maybe it has changed, who knows.


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm sure the shrimp are farmed in the US, and their farming unlike some overseas do not damage other marine life, the sea scallops aren't from the mid atlantic, and yft is just to damn good to not have on the menu. j/k it's probably from a fishery that is well maintained and not overfished.

You never know but that would be my bet.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *jackedup (3/24/2008)*There are more than enough red snapper in our area, but I don't think that's true every where, I could be wrong not sure but I know we have a TON around here. Guy Harvey is not saying this about rec. anglers he's saying don't eat commercially harvested fish. Some of the species he's naming and talking about are being raped in places around the world, killing many other species as a bycatch. He's seen alot of this w/ his own eyes, and I think he has a right to state his opinion. You don't have to listen to it, but I sure as hell am not gonna eat most of the fish on his list if me or someone I know didn't catch it, and I knew that before I ever saw this topic. MOST, not all but most commercial fishermen and I'm not talking about charters are rapists and only care about making a buck. Shrimpers kill a ton of snapper also which I'm sure is why their on his list. Florida Sportsman had a very similar list which stated they're taking fish that should have been allocated to rec. anglers and when you buy these fish your supporting them. They gave you their opinions and you make a decision on your own.


Thank you for thinking a little longer before replying; I don't agree with a lot of the things guy harvey has spearheaded in the past couple of years and I certainly don't agree with all of the species on his list either, BUT like stated in the paragraph above he has done his research and has probably done more good for global fisheries than any other 10 people combined. The sole target of his list was the people who go to the fish market and buy commercially caught species. And as far as the statement above regarding most commercial fishermen and not charter captains only caring about making a buck and not caring about our local resources, I know many local charter guys who are not above this status either. I also agree there are plenty of snapper in our area as well, but I think this has more to do with our abundance of artificial reefs and other fish attracting devices that congregate these fish small areas to where it might appear that there are tons of them everywhere but I have been other areas in the gulf where you can't buy a keeper snapper.I think the thing to say to guy harvey isn't f#@k you, but good job and keep it up.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

In other words, most of yall think only "sportsfishermen" should ever enjoy seafood.

Think the fish at the grill will all be donated or bought?

BTW...if you start selling your catch, even for gas, you just became commercial, even though an illegal commercial.Much like a hooker who only does it once in a while as opposed to a full time hooker.You charge, you have the same job as a full timer.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I think everyone should be able to enjoy fresh seafood. But there are certain species that have sustained a lot of commercial pressure and I think the notion he was trying to get across is that many species are commercially viable because of rapid growth, faster reproduction rate and other factors. Like the list shows, many fish are in good shape and are fine to eat, but others should be avoided due to low stocks.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

........I have been other areas in the gulf where you can't buy a keeper snapper.......

But, were there EVER abundant Red Snapper in those areas? I can't find a place to buy a keeper snook around here. And the last time I caught a bonefish on the shoals? Forget about it.

What has his "research institute" actually produced? Did they collect data and do some actual legwork, or are they using nmfs data and spinning it to promote their "eco-friendly" resturaunts? 

Unless he's going to provide some hard info, Guy Harvey needs to stick to making shirts.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey, what fish can we eat ?? catfish ? Bream ? I guess mullet, croaker, & pinfish will be endangeredsoon,,,


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN (Oct 3, 2007)

> *tunapopper (3/25/2008)*I think everyone should be able to enjoy fresh seafood. But there are certain species that have sustained a lot of commercial pressure and I think the notion he was trying to get across is that many species are commercially viable because of rapid growth, faster reproduction rate and other factors. Like the list shows, many fish are in good shape and are fine to eat, but others should be avoided due to low stocks.


*YOUR ABSOLUTELY RIGHT!!!!!*

* I LOVE SMOKED MARLIN:hungry*


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

why??


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *P-cola_Native (3/24/2008)*:Flipbird Guy Harvey
> 
> I'll never buy another Guy Harvey shirt, screw him.
> 
> Hey Paul, did you get myPM about the donation check? I'm fishing with Skip tomorrow, so I'll be out at the Marina.




They never fit me anyway....apparently fat people don't like to fish......since only a few make fishing shirts in a size bigger than 2X


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

I know I am not a pro, but it seems like a simple fix. Stop those huge boats with nets! Seems like the by-catch they have plays the largest role. Do we really need to continue every summer and dredge the bay with those nets? If we started local it might at least help our local fishery. I have heard great stories about our Pensacola Bay area back in its hayday.


----------



## wjbrand (Sep 29, 2007)

He has snapper, shrimp, and crab legs on his menu. 

http://www.guyharveysislandgrill.com/GuyHarveyMenu_MarcoIsland.pdf


----------



## IAMHOOKED (Oct 1, 2007)

I AM WITH YA KONZ. JUST DOWN RIGHT DESCRIMINATION!!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Heller High Water...what huge boats pulling huge nets are in the bay?

Pensacola DID have great bay fishing in the past.The commercial fishermen were there working.So what is the big difference now?The sheer numbers of recreational fishermen in the bay on boats, with GPSs....and the number of houses built on the bay, busily dumping pesticides and fertilizers on their lawns, watching it run off into the bayous and bay, all while claiming "must be commercial fishing damaging the marine life".How many marinas are now in this area? How many pleasure boats?Compare that to 20 or 30 years ago.Look at an old satellite picture from say the 60s and compare it to how built out bayous, lagoons and bayfronts are now.Look at where the grassbeds used to be and check since the houses are built up on the waterfront now.

The answers may scare the hell out of you...but the need to live right on the water has killed our resources.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *jackedup (3/24/2008)* MOST, not all but most commercial fishermen and I'm not talking about charters are rapists and only care about making a buck.


Why don't you just come out and tell us how you really feel. I'm a commercial and I've never raped anything. I haven't made a pile of money either, just rather work on the water than in an office.


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

I said most because I meant most, some of the guys I grew up w/ will tell you they don't give a sh-- about anything but their paycheck, and they'll kill any thing and every thing they can to get it. one in particular even told me they killed a marlin because it was scaring fish at a spot they were fishing,they would kill sharks all the time to keep them from getting their catch. When money's involved alot of people act different. If I would have meant all I would have said it.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't disagree with you completely. I think shrimping and long lining should be outlawed all together.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *P-cola_Native (3/25/2008)*I don't disagree with you completely. I think shrimping and long lining should be outlawed all together.


let's boycott Joe Patti's... seems like a logical solution to me... :letsdrink


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Jacked up...want to see marlin killed for nothing?Go watch the weigh-ins at the Billfish Tourney this year.

Want to gripe about wasting resources?All the Cobia tourneys are held when the fish are full of roe.Fact of life, son, get over it.All the fish starting to come through here right now are loaded with roe on the way to spawn.Do you practice catch and release when they are roed up?If not YOU are a big part of the problem.Think about that when you are busy jacking a fish up this spring.All the kings, spanish, cobes, whatever are all in roe when they hit here.

As far as banning shrimping, go ahead.Eat all the fecal infected or loaded with banned antibiotic farm raised shrimp you can hold.Think they are clean?Google the farm raised shrimp. Same with the imported farm raised fish...ask why the FDA are confiscating boatloads or banning importation now.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't eat any shrimp anymore really.Just use 'em for bait, and I guess even those are caught in a shrimp trawl of some sort.


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

king fish I see nothing wrong w/commercial fishing if done ethically, and no when it comes to kings and ling I don't practice catch and release. At the same time I don't really buy commercially caught fish, I like my fish fresh and don't trust comm. caught fish to be that. I do buy shrimp, crawfish, and oysters. I didn't say to listen to guy harvey I said I think he's earned the right to state his opinion and run his resturant however he wants, and you make your own decision. I love royal reds and haven't ever heard it's even possible to farm them. I do think it's shitty of someone to kill marlin or sharks just to benifit your own fishing. You want to kill a marlin, weigh it and eat it, whatever, it's legal and it's your right.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

jackedup...ok, gotcha...legal and ethical for sportsfishermen to kill a fish that is not much on eating, but you call comercial people rapists for the exact same thing.Hmmmm.

You realize that sportfishing for cobia really deletes the stock since you kill all the roe fish you can get to right?I'll tell you something that shows my age.When I started kingfishng many,many years ago, the regulars at the pier would give me hell for throwing at cobia, since they were trash fish.Cobia were common as LYs back then.Big kings were too.I still remember them being stacked on the pier, mostly to rot in the sun,and 30 and 40 pounders were the common size fish.Once big money started backing fishing for these for sort, the numbers and size declined.All the spring tourneys target one type fish.Females full of roe.One female cobia at 40 pounds may carry up to 38 million eggs in the roe.

Now tell me who is raping the fish?


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

damn dude who got you panties in a bunch, ok alot of commercial fishermen, that I know will admit to me that they break the laws all the time. I not a cop not gonna tell on them, couldn't prove it if I did they could be talking shit.They admit to me that they kill aj's to keep them from eating their grouper baits, gaff undersized fish so they don't lose their hooks, kill everything that gets in their way. so I call them rapists( to their face) and If you ever hear about commercial fishermen in other countries killing whatever gets in their nets because they don't throw them back in time their rapists. I didn't say commercial fishermen that abide by the laws are rapists, you wanna call me a rapist for abiding by the laws whatever, maybe I shouldn't have said most but it's not like I was talking about comm guys in our area in the first place I was talking about worldwide and so was guy harvey. I'm gonna kill every ling I catch with in the 1 fish a day limit you think I'm a rapist, whatever. as long as people don't break laws while comm fishing I don't have a problem w/ it


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Tell ya what got my panties in a wad.First someone who knows NOTHING about the bay talks about huge boats pulling huge nets there.....doesn't happen.Then you jump in and say MOST commercial fishermen are raping the sea.

I am old enough and was born here.Before the millions of tourists came here and never went home there was NO shortage of fish.The population boom here, the increase in sportfishing, GPSs and the gotta-own-a-house-on-the-water-with-a-beautiful-lawn killed MY Florida.Marinas, especially those allowing liveaboards contributed.Raw sewage into the estuaries and chemicals from everyday, overcrowded living killed my Florida...

Want to see laws broken?Watch people on the piers and on boats kill fish.Try to snatchook protected species for fun....attempt to hook Flipper.Yup, good law abiding citizens all.


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

people on the pier don't kill illegal fish, they net them and release them. if a king or cobia looks questionable they don't gaff them. and I don't know what boats your talking about, because nobody I know breaks the law on the water. and just for the record I said jason was a asshole for killing a marlin and letting it sink to the bottom, not weighing it and eating it. if any body does any of the shit I mention before there rapists, if not cool keep doing what your doing.


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

kinda looking forward to facing his company when they come to the wharf!


----------



## fishmo' (Jan 26, 2008)

> *badazzchef (3/25/2008)*kinda looking forward to facing his company when they come to the wharf!




yeah I bet you'll say something to Guy Harvey, I'd like to hear your post on that one, your full of shit and don't deserve the right to even politely give him your opinion. That man has done more for conservation around the world than your little pin heads could think about, and you have the nerve to criticize him. just because your all such great fishermen your pissed because you only get to keep 2 of the dumbest fish in the sea you all cry like a bunch of little bitches :reallycrying

It sucks that this summer most of you losers will be going home w/ 2 snapper and that's all you have enough skill to catch. please post on you confronting Guy Harvey can't wait to read that one:looser


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

> *kingfish501 (3/25/2008)*Tell ya what got my panties in a wad.First someone who knows NOTHING about the bay talks about huge boats pulling huge nets there.....doesn't happen.Then you jump in and say MOST commercial fishermen are raping the sea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




First off, the huge boats I talk about are the shrimpers. Over a period of one week I watched them trawl, in a V shape, much like a flock of birds, back and forth across the bay. They do have a huge impact on anything in the bay at that time. Second, I do not doubt the impact of recreational boaters and homes on the water. However the numbers and direct impact is greatest from those shrimpers. Third, what makes you feel like I know nothing? Obviously I spend a little more time on the water than you. If your on the water during the summer you will see it.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Jackedup...don't know what piers you fish at,but we who actually fish the piers see people stuffing undersized kings in chests, using Spanish that aren't quite long enough for bait.Undersized bluefish get chunked out for bait.As far as netting what may be an undersized fish...only if a net is handy.

The pier rats will snatchook small mantas for fun.Think that is a legal move?How about chunking baits at porpoises?If you think those are okay, better check your regs again.

During the tourney, don't think boats won't throw a smaller dead cobia back in if they come across and hook a bigger fish with a chance to make money off it.Seen that one done many times.Same on king tourneys.

How about something that is legal, but unethical as hell?Killing fish ust to be killing fish.Remoras, targetted by bored fishermen, then tossed on the deck to die, bonitas that lay in the sun and turn to mush?Spanish laying baking in the sun?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *fishmo' (3/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *badazzchef (3/25/2008)*kinda looking forward to facing his company when they come to the wharf!
> ...


Wow, off the handle a bit?

I'm willing to bet he was talking about HIs company/restaurant vs. Guy's you fucktard.


----------



## joelarbear (Feb 15, 2008)

I have no problem with Guy Harvey's foundation stating their opinions. It seems to me that they are attempting to limit the amount of consumed fish that are caught commercially. That makes sense. If there is no market for these fish, then commercial fisherman won't bother fishing for them. Hopefully that will increase their numbers for the recreational fishermen to catch.

My problem is, if I'm not mistaken, that some of these fish are on their menu at his restaurant(s). Someone explain to my why this is notincredibly hypocritical.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

The problem is that the general public has no idea who Guy Harvey is, and if you aren't an avid fisherman you probably will never even hear of this list. It isn't going to change the way consumers purchase seafood.


----------



## joelarbear (Feb 15, 2008)

I agree, but perhaps he thinks it's a start. Like I said, I just would like to hear him justify having some of these fish and shellfish that his foundation asks us not to eat, on the menu at his restaurant.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *fishmo' (3/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *badazzchef (3/25/2008)*kinda looking forward to facing his company when they come to the wharf!
> ...


Another keyboard cowboy. I'd like to see you show enough balls to say this trash to Chris's face. (Or most any other people) Keep on hiding behind the screen. Best place for ya'.


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

Guy Harvey canslurp my nads....Im going to start a list of shirts not to buy:

1.) Guy Harvey 

:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

I fish the p-cola pier all the time and have never seen someone keep an undersized fish, haven't seen anyone use undersized fish for bait, and DO NOT gaff undersized fish period, you got me on the remora's though, and you don't have to throw baits at flipper he'll grab your bait right off the hook all the time. as for all the shit you mention on boats, not on any boats I've been out on do any of that shit and if you know that happens you must have seen it w/ your own eyes huh? I'm talking about the pier regulars not a bunch of googans that come down there 2 days a year. God forbid I say that there are P.O.S. comm guys(NOT ALL) in this world which every body on here knows is true and you go after every other type of fisherman. I musta hit a nerve huh?


----------



## Radiater (Mar 1, 2008)

The way I see it, he's only helping us in the long run. If nobody buys or eats these fish then that's just more for us. I know the commercial guys out there don't want this to happen, but for the recreational fisherman it just makes catching those tastey red morsels that much easier.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

No, jackedup, looks like I hit the nerve.Now you want to cry pier REGULARS don't do anything illegal.Most don't.BUT....you have to count the tourists coming down and fishing for the overall picture.They, too, like it or not, are sportfishing.We try to tell people about the undersized kings all the time, but the number who cannot tell a small king from a Spanish is astounding.

Never seen ANYONE sell a fish out there?Like selling kings to the VNs?Unlessthey have a commercial license( complete with a restricted species endorsment ) you just watched the law get broken.

During the Spanish runs never saw anyone take over the limit?Happens a lot.

On people throwing baits to Flipper and a lot of them do, that is against the law.Sling a ling jig at Flipper to try to run him off?Illegal as hell.

http://www.nmfs.noaa.gov/pr/pdfs/laws/mmpa_regs_216.pdf

If you have never seen a single law broken fishing the pier, then you sure don/t fish it three times a week.


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Howdy,

I would suggestNOT to order red snapper at a restaurant,and NOT tobuy it at a market - I never do. Reducing the demand for the commercially-caught snapper would be a great, proactivehelp for the species.

Provide habitat for snapper, as Capt Paul is doing - another great, proactive way to helpthe species.

Go out, andenjoy fishing and catchingred snapper (in season), and eat all you want. 

Those would be the best things for the snapper, and the snapper fishermen,that I see happening.

Tom


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

<LI class=alt id=comment-13><DIV class=commentmetadata>*ling killer*, on March 26th, 2008 at 4:37 am Said: </DIV>

guy please check out the pensacola fishing forum ? guy harvey says don?t eat red snapper? and post your comments, some of the jerks even act like they got something for you when you come to orange beach. I?d really like to see you post on this topic.god forbid you say something about red snapper, all these guys who don?t have enough fishing skill to do any thing but kill the dumbest fish in the ocean are trying to start a boycott on your company and it seems like its working. PLEASE visit this site and post on this topic. thanks and keep up the good work.</LI><LI class=alt>

*Funny this was on the Guy HArvey site that we are chatting about...*</LI><LI class=alt>

*Just to clarify...I did mean the wharf giving him a warm welcome when his restaurant comes to town*! </LI>


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN (Oct 3, 2007)

Avoid these fish at least for now. These fish to avoid, come from sources that are over-fished or caught or farmed in ways that harm other marine-life or the environment. 

The statement above is what I dont think has any merrit,"These fish to avoid, come from sources that are over-fished or caught or farmed in ways that harm other marine-life or the environment"



I find it Ironic that anyone in the Pensacola or surrounding areas could honestly say that RED SNAPPER are overfished , if you think that you probably need to switch baits or atleast start turning your bottom machine on when snapper fishing.

Also in what way when any of you are catching red snapper do you harm the environment or other marine life.

you dont have to worry about not buying them at the restaraunts here anyways there are only 2 or 3 at the most that serve them. Most of the rest serve Talapia one in which Guy approves of by the way

As far as the commercial side of it goes I dont have a problem with them making a livingits their right to,and they will always have 51% of that fishery regardless of what we say.I would just likeus to be able to have the right to fish for snapper year round as they do. If they are only going to give us 9 weeks of federal snapper season then allow us to fish 60 days of the best weather or other circumstances.Not a 9 week derby.


----------



## MR.STAAL (Oct 22, 2007)

i love some pinfish... but he is right, pretty soon were going to notice a change.....accept on the sword fish... i can let that go at any time!!!!!!


----------

